# Phone Issue - HW or SW?



## Syndacate (Aug 13, 2011)

So in follow-up with a thread I put in here earlier (here), it turns out my woes aren't just with the new JB







.

My issues are a pseudo SOD, 100Mhz steps disabled, what happens is the softkey lights come on, but no response from the screen, then if I wait a second and press it again, the screen may turn on (may not). Sometimes it's worse than others. The screen still reacts to input, though, but it just doesn't display anything. After the screen turns on though, it's typically fine, no problems.

So how this problem came to be:
- I was using ICS with 0 issues (CM9)
- I loaded up THS JB I believe, and I noticed the problem. I then tried CM10, the problem persisted...then something weird happened. I changed the scheduler to performance, then changed it back to ondemand, and the problem completely went away....
- IMO JB isn't as quick as ICS on our phones, so I decided to go back to ICS since there were a few things that messed with me in JB
- Now ICS has this problem (CM9) :'(.

...

Now I have a GSIII, but I was highly considering selling it instead of using it (I got it as I renewed my contract right before the cut-off for unlimited data, but it's still in the box), since you can get like 500 retail for them. Though honestly my fascinate works fine....until now, that is.

So I'm trying to figure out if my fascinate is shitting the bed or this is just a weird SW quirk and I can work it out....

What's the latest total ODIN package I can flash (I guess I'll use the atlas 2.2 PIT to repartition) to try to make sure I get this phone 'as back to stock as possible' - so to speak, so I can make sure everything is fried and there's no random misc. settings that are screwing with the display or whatever. I haven't been able to logcat the problem, unfortunately, as it's seemingly random.

Sorry for the long post, TIA.

EDIT:
I installed the CM bootloader for GB, also running the EC09 modem


----------



## NGE42 (Mar 22, 2012)

I actually ran into a problem very very similar to this about 2 months ago while running the devious ICS milestone 6. The phone worked like a dream for as long as i had flashed the ROM on it, then it would randomly decide it didn't feel like waking up and the screen would stay 'dead' bit the capacitive buttons would light up like normal. I pulled the battery and it would usually do the trick, but about a week into this, it would just stop booting past the boot animation, the phone would literally hang there till I pulled the battery again and again.

I was running it at 1200/200 fwiw.

My only fix? I odin'ed back to GB stock and basically installed everything fresh.

I'm now running AOKP build 5 of JB and I haven't encountered anything since the stock rebuild.

Sent from my 4.1.2 Deviled Unicorn I500


----------



## Syndacate (Aug 13, 2011)

NGE42 said:


> I actually ran into a problem very very similar to this about 2 months ago while running the devious ICS milestone 6. The phone worked like a dream for as long as i had flashed the ROM on it, then it would randomly decide it didn't feel like waking up and the screen would stay 'dead' bit the capacitive buttons would light up like normal. I pulled the battery and it would usually do the trick, but about a week into this, it would just stop booting past the boot animation, the phone would literally hang there till I pulled the battery again and again.
> 
> I was running it at 1200/200 fwiw.
> 
> ...


I'm using 1000/400 right now. I've also tried 1000/200.

Your descript sounds exactly like my problem until the part where it doesn't boot and such. I do however, get a vibrate error when it shuts down. But that's not exactly atypical.

So without sounding like a newb that refuses to search for anything, what packages did you use to revert it? I'm assuming you used atlas 2.2 pit file, and you have a link to the stock GB? Only stock I have now is this one: CI500_VZW_ED05_FROYO_REL.tar.

Then which recovery did you put on it? I've been using the "cwm4_fixed_for_cm7-ODIN" recovery. Then do factory reset, re-flash the package, then flash CWM, then install the latest ROM.

Also, forgot to mention, I installed the CM bootloader when I was trying to trouble shoot this on JB.


----------



## sarkozy (Jul 20, 2011)

Do a search for EH03. I'm fairly sure imnuts hosted the files over on xda somewhere. The package doesn't include the new bootloader, since for some reason Samsung didn't update it when the phone got the 2.3.5 update, so we use one pulled from the international Galaxy S.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NGE42 (Mar 22, 2012)

Syndacate said:


> I'm using 1000/400 right now. I've also tried 1000/200.
> 
> Your descript sounds exactly like my problem until the part where it doesn't boot and such. I do however, get a vibrate error when it shuts down. But that's not exactly atypical.
> 
> ...


I used the generic files for ntelos and small carriers. I run off alltel, and luckily it works for me.

I also run the cwm_fixed_for_cm7 recovery once I revert to stock via the Atlas 2.2.pit and md5 thing.

Sent from my 4.1.2 Deviled Unicorn I500


----------



## Syndacate (Aug 13, 2011)

sarkozy said:


> I used the generic files for ntelos and small carriers. I run off alltel, and luckily it works for me.
> 
> I also run the cwm_fixed_for_cm7 recovery once I revert to stock via the Atlas 2.2.pit and md5 thing.
> 
> Sent from my 4.1.2 Deviled Unicorn I500


Alright, I'll try that now, just located an EH03 official.


----------



## sarkozy (Jul 20, 2011)

Syndacate said:


> Okay, think I found the official release. The CM GB bootloader should work fine, right?
> 
> Alright, I'll try that now, just located an EH03 official.


CM doesn't have anything to do with the bootloader, so I don't know what that is.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Syndacate (Aug 13, 2011)

sarkozy said:


> CM doesn't have anything to do with the bootloader, so I don't know what that is.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


Well, yeah, I don't know what the deal was. It was called the regular GB bootloader, but for some reason it modified the initial splash which says "SAMSUNG" to say Galaxy S / Cyanogen - so I assumed it was modified in some way by CM.


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Syndacate said:


> Well, yeah, I don't know what the deal was. It was called the regular GB bootloader, but for some reason it modified the initial splash which says "SAMSUNG" to say Galaxy S / Cyanogen - so I assumed it was modified in some way by CM.


 no the GB boot loaders just let you see that little screen for shits and gigles lol its the stock GB bootload

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sarkozy (Jul 20, 2011)

Syndacate said:


> Well, yeah, I don't know what the deal was. It was called the regular GB bootloader, but for some reason it modified the initial splash which says "SAMSUNG" to say Galaxy S / Cyanogen - so I assumed it was modified in some way by CM.


That's the kernel boot image.


----------



## Syndacate (Aug 13, 2011)

BBrad said:


> That's the kernel boot image.


Gotcha!

Unfortunately flashing GB, then installing JB twice didn't work







. The problem persists on sbrissen's JB build. I didn't try ICS, will soon, though. If it still gives me there I may try running TW GB for awhile and see if the problem persists there :-\.


----------

